# Diegodbs supera los 5.000 mensajes



## Kong Ze

Enhorabuena, Diego, por tu corrección (en todos los sentidos) y por el ritmo de emisión de mensajes (¡¡como sigas así vas a batir todos los récords!!).


----------



## Lourdes Luna

MUCHAS FELICIDADES DIEGO!!!!

Yo cuando sea grande quiero ser como tú.... wow 5,000 posts

Saludos desde México

Lulú


----------



## ILT

¡Wow Diego! 5,000 mensajes se dice fácil, pero la verdad es que no lo son.  te felicito por tu perseverancia y tu interés en aprender y enseñar.

FELICIDADES


----------



## lauranazario

_¿Que ya Diego ha llegado a los 5000?_

Caray, pues habrá que regalar unos cuantos  de éstos durante la celebración... 

un buen saludo,
Laura


----------



## Residente Calle 13

You're a Spanish Grammar ninja!

We are so lucky to have you on this forum. You rock, dude.


----------



## heidita

Diego, y yo que tenía ilusión por cogerte..........anda que no será difícil ni na'!!!!!

¡Enhorabuena!Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Congratulations!


----------



## Eugin

La verdad, Diego, es que lo tuyo es *IM- PRE- SIO- NAN- TE*!!!!

*Te felicito por las ganas de ayudar y tus vastos conocimientos!!*

*¡Es un placer compartir los foros contigo!! y por ello, vine con este presente para tí....  pero  no te atragantes con ellos que tienes que seguir ayudándonos aquí en el foro, ¿ok?? *  

 Un abrazo y muchas gracias por estar aquí entre nosotros!!!


----------



## danielfranco

Compañero Diego, ¿qué no apenas te habíamos celebrado los 4,000?
¡Qué onda! Muy impresionante...
¡Felicidades!
Dan F


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

Después de don Diego Velázquez y don Diego de la Vega, orgullos de la cultura hispana tenemos a nuestro don Diego particular, el orgullo de WR, el campeón del castellano, el caballero del español, el ilustrador de nuestras pobres mentes confusas, el defensor de la gramática y de los huérfanos de la ortografía.

GRACIAS POR TU GENEROSIDAD y TU DEDICACIÓN

Saludos
Martine


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Diego!!...Siempre pausado, siempre tranquilo, y ¡Por todas partes!  *
*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!*


----------



## América

¿¿¿Alguna vez te apartas del ordenador??? Muchas felicidades Diegodbs, realmente estas avanzando a mil por hora, una vez más gracias por toda la ayuda brindada.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Diego!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Es un placer el foro gracias a gente como tú. Muchas gracias por los mensajes.


----------



## cirrus

Diego, I can't believe the rate you are clocking up such quality posts.  Thanks again for your help and insight.

All the best


----------



## elroy

*¡Felicidades!*

_La calidad de tus aportaciones es siempre impresionante._​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## Soledad Medina

No me alcanzarían todas las palabras de gratitud en nuestro idioma para expresarte lo que siento.  Tus conocimientos son impresionantes y tus aportes magistrales.  Eres una de las grandes estrellas del foro.  
¡Felicidades!!!!
Soledad


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*El tiempo pasa como el agua...*
*pero tus ayudas pasan como el viento*
*rápido y dejando huella.*
*Muchas gracias, Diego.*
*¡Ánimo siempre! *
*Tigger*​


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Feliz Postiversario, Diego!  *_


----------



## Whodunit

*Multa*
*felicitas*
*pro tuo milliario*
*quinto! Tuos nuntios ad auxilium*
*ferendum promptos proximos milliarios exspecto*.*​ 

_*This is a real hard exercise to translate for you, I hope. _​


----------



## lazarus1907

No tengo la cultura ni el buen gusto literario de nuestro amigo Diego como para incluir una cita literaria ingeniosa o divertida, pero permitidme deciros que contar con sus comentarios es más de lo que nunca podréis pagar por cualquier corrección en español. El que alguien no se haya dado cuenta aún, sin duda, demuestra que este idioma es casi demasido complejo para el experto, y probablemente imposible para el ignorante.


----------



## elmoch

Al que parece ser, por aclamación popular, el forero más forofo de los foros y el más desaforado y prolífico apostillador que vieron los tiempos...

*Feliciades por tamaño guarismo*. 

¡Peassso de máquina, chaval!


----------



## tatis

Diegodbs,

Agradezco de corazón las correcciones, aclaraciones y sugerencias en los posts.    Tus aportaciones son de gran valor para el foro.   Gracias por tu dedicación y entusiasmo.


----------



## la reine victoria

Sorry I'm so late Diego! 


Many Congratulations!





LRV


----------



## Bienvenidos

*¡FELICIDADES!*
Muchísimas gracias, Diego, por toda la ayuda que me has dado. 

Siempre un amigo,
*Bien*​


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas gracias a todos por intervenir en estos foros. Es bonito aclarar o solucionar las dudas que alguien pueda tener, como intentamos hacer todos siempre; no sólo aprende el que hace la pregunta sino el que responde, porque le obliga a pensar sobre su propio idioma.

Diegodbs.


P.D.
Muchísimas gracias por todas vuestras felicitaciones y perdonadme que haya tardado tanto . Gracias a quien me recordó que tenía una cuenta pendiente con todos vosotros y cuyo nombre no pienso repetir ni en presencia de mi abogado (se dice el pecado pero no el pecador  )

Diego.


----------



## beatrizg

¡¡Felicitaciones, Diego!!

Aunque llegué 247 mensajes tarde. ¡Qué velocidad!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Late to the party as usual .....  

Diego, en verdad es un honor compartir este foro contigo - sos un ejemplo para todos.

Congratulations and 5,000 thanks,
Chaska


----------



## DDT

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Late to the party as usual .....



Not as late as I can be  

Congrats for achieving such a goal  

DDT


----------



## Agnès E.

I'm the latest, I'm the latest!



Joyeux postiversaire, Diego !


----------



## adremd

Buen trabajo, diego.  ¡Eres la leche!


----------

